# Rehoming african greys



## Missyx

I _may_ be given an African Grey pair to be rehomed as a result of the owner passing away. We are just finding out whether he made provisions for them to go to a neighbour or friend in his Will.

If you are interested in rehoming the parrots, can you please PM me.

I am not sure about if they require to be brought from the relatives so I guess this would be the main question...


----------



## Guest

what a shame
can i just suggest you seek some advice regarding their rehoming from Birdline Parrot Rescue


----------



## AlexArt

Ditto the above - there are lots about at the mo and an awful lot of the wrong people wanting them, so a rescue like parrot line would be the way to go as they really screen homes to get the best chance of a forever home and the right care.


----------



## Missyx

Yeah, I have already been on to them and also have spoken to someone on here. 



Unfortunately no provision was made in the Will...


----------



## Missyx

Oh ffs, thats just brilliant. The woman only went and rehomed the parrots to the RSPCA !!   :mad

:


----------



## mydog

well lets hope they get the care they deserve..tim


----------



## BeagleOesx

That's a shame, but at least you tried to help. I hope they go to happy, forever homes who can truly care for them.


----------



## Missyx

They bloody better go to good homes. 

I may have to get my Barrister boss to have words. I am a specialist in Civil Litigation law too so if they want a fight.... 

:cursing:


----------



## Missyx

Sorry Tim  I think you would have made a fantastic owner


----------



## mydog

hi nicky,lets hope they dont get moved from home to home because of their physocological needs,dietry and the feather dust they make,which a lot of people dont understand or take into account. good for you tho to try and save them,regards tim:thumbsup:


----------



## hawksport

I hope they look after them better than the Golden Eagle that was put in their care


----------



## Jesss

Oh, what is that about the Golden Eagle? What happened?


----------



## hawksport

If you google it you will find the video on the field sports channel


----------



## ClaireLouise

if they went to the RSPCA they may still end up in birdlines care.


----------



## samyrein

hi! so did you find thema good and loving home? im looking for african grey to joyn our family, i have one in my country where im coming from and love to have one here as well, so if anyone have unwanted african grey, plz let me know and we have can discous about it
P.S is noproblem to come and wisit them any time 
Regards
Samy


----------



## treetopspider

Hi, 
We (me and my wife) have inherited an African Grey from my son which we can no longer look after. I am looking to give it away to the right home. It will need patience as the bird tends to screech quite loudly and often. Gish is a very intelligent bird who talks and whistles alot and requires alot of interaction which unfortuantely I dont have the patience for. 

If you feel you are the right person please contact me and subject to my sons approval, you may take the bird.

Johnny


----------



## Guest

treetopspider said:


> Hi,
> We (me and my wife) have inherited an African Grey from my son which we can no longer look after. I am looking to give it away to the right home. It will need patience as the bird tends to screech quite loudly and often. Gish is a very intelligent bird who talks and whistles alot and requires alot of interaction which unfortuantely I dont have the patience for.
> 
> If you feel you are the right person please contact me and subject to my sons approval, you may take the bird.
> 
> Johnny


please contact birdline they will assist you. please DONT give this bird away. Birdline Parrot Rescue


----------



## AlexArt

Agree with the above treetopspider - birdline is the way to go - there are too many people out there wanting a free parrot who are totally unsuitable to have one or they are just looking at selling it on and making a profit or just fancy one on a whim and have done no research at all into what a huge commitment they are to own. 
If someone can't afford to buy a bird outright they shouldn't have one at all - the purchase price is the cheapest part of owning a parrot the same with any animal - toys, correct diet, good quality large cages are all very expensive things far more than the initial cost of buying the bird - I hate to think what I spend on my 2 birds a month!!!


----------



## dorrit

I'll second that....

We got our grey from someone who couldnt look after him... He had a pitiful tiny cage which he had been in since he was a baby..

His new cage, toys and accesories cost us nearly e1000..
His toys cost way more than my dogs flossys or balls, he costs more to feed each week than 3 dogs and finding and paying for an avian vet is no joke either..

You need time, money, patience and space for a grey..sadly most people lack at least one of these...


----------



## samyrein

hello treetopspider! im experienced with his breed as i grow up with two of them! they are niearly 50yrs old now and live in my parients hose! if it is still aviable can u plz just write me on my email? [email protected]
Regards
samy


----------



## Missyx

It looks like Birdline are very strict to whom they rehome their parrots - which is good. Parrots are nothing like looking after, say, a budgie or a canary. Parrots are akin to little children and need so much care and attention. 

I think you would be best Johnny to contact Birdline. 

They were very attentive when I said I potentially had a couple of african gerys that needed a home. Unfortunately however, when I found the woman had given them to the RSPCA, i asked her for her help in getting them from the rspca and given to them and she didn't care less. Im hoping she was having an 'off' day.


----------



## treetopspider

Thank you to those of you who responded with advice. I have now contacted Birdline and am making arrangements with them to have Gish picked up. Suddenly when faced with the real prospect of giving her up I'm almost having second thoughts but I know its for the best. 
Johnny


----------



## dorrit

A difficult choice but know that what you are doing is whats best for Gish..Birdline will make sure shes well looked after..

The people I got Basil from found out we had got him a new cage and actually have the nerve to ask if I still had his old one because they were thinking of getting another parrot...

Of course I said no and to date they havent bothered getting another bird hopefully because the cost of bird plus cage is off putting for them..
This is his old cage pictured next to his new one you can see how tiny the old one is..


----------



## mydog

HI all,over the years i have rehomed many birds until they died or gave back to there owners once they have got back on there feet,what bugs me is people who have adds begging for birds,if you cant afford to buy,you cant afford to keep,their should be a law to test peoples knowledge on birds before they can buy one,birds dont just live on seed,the psychological issues etc,hope he gets a forever home..tim


----------

